# California rescue?



## Drusmom (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a rescue in Fresno/madera county or the central valley in California? 

A client just informed me of a sweet male german shepherd that was found by a neighbor and turned over to the pound. My heart is breaking for it! If an owner doesn't come forward - well I don't want anything to happen to the poor thing!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

The two California rescues I know of are Westside GSD Rescue:
http://www.sheprescue.org/

GSD Rescue of Orange County :
http://www.gsroc.org/

You may wish to contact them - they could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Drusmom (Aug 20, 2008)

dd, Thank you for the info. I emeiled the first one. LA is about 4 hours south of here and Orange county is farther south. I will give it a few days and then call the shelter. I hope the owners call to claim him!

OMG- all the photos of such beautiful dogs needing homes at Westside!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

there are 7 rescues in Ca... the 3 most likely to cover that area would be:

NorCal...
Sacramento 
Burbank 

in that order, 
and possibly Coastal GSD Rescue

Westside gets alot of their dogs from bakersfield, but thats the farthest i know of them going... we're quite full now anyhow (had 3 or 4 LITTERS of puppies this summer, on top of everyone else







)

good luck!


----------

